# Hi ~



## Just me hopeful (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi. I'm new. Mu hubby and I have been married for 8 years but were not trying for a baby. I had poly-cystic ovaries so was on birth control pills for really long. This year we decided to get all our check ups done as it about time. I am going to turn 36 on Saturday. Anyway my test showed high FSH and very low anti-mullerian both indicating ovarian reserve [early menopause] so we decided that instead of trying for a year we should go for IVF. 
My EC was on the 7 th of October and ET on 9th October. On the 21st I go for a test to find out.
Wanted to find out if Cyclogest gives everyone such a nasty stomach ache - my stomach feels like I have done around 200 sit-ups. It's really painful to even get up after sitting.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Just You! and welcome to the site!

Cyclogest seems to do different things to different people, it always gave me terrible wind   and very moody / emotional, but some people have all sorts of other symptoms like really sore chest and headaches. I think that it's always best to call the hospital / clinic when you're not sure about something, why don't you try that tomorrow for a bit of reassurance.

Best of luck for your test date, it's a nightmare waiting though isn't it? But like I said ... good luck!
B xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need good luck with everything 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi justmehopeful

Sorry I can't answer your question, but wanted to offer you a warm welcome to FF and best of luck for a   !

Louj x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

You're welcome to join us in poor responders:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117268.0

Come over and join in!

xx


----------



## cheg (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi! I joined this site a year ago, but it has taken me a year to build up to going through IVF. I am confused though, as reading through the site messages, everyone seems so much more informed than myself and DH. What on earth is anti-mullarian? And how did you know your FSH levels? We are paying privately, yet seem to have been given very little info. Good luck, by the way! x


----------



## Just me hopeful (Oct 18, 2007)

❁BG2007❁
I will call tomorrow - my doctor told me to take the test on the 12 day after ET, 14 after EC. Is that too soon?
I am really apprehensive- does it happen the first time around ever? How should I prepare myself?

lea-Anne
Thank you I am so anxious - it's my birthday on Saturday and I am so tempted to try the pee stick. Is that reliable? Should I do it or simply wait?

Louj
Thank you 

Miranda7
Thanks for the invite - I would love to join.

cheg
My gynecologist ordered a complete blood work. 

Anti-mullerian Hormone - Ovarian Fertility Potential

Optimal Fertility	      - 28.6 pmol - 48.5 pmol/L
 Satisfactory Fertility	    - 15.7 pmol/L - 28.6 pmol/L
Low Fertility	              - 2.2 pmol/L - 15.7 pmol/L
Very Low/Undetectable	- 0.0 pmol/L - 2.2 pmol/L

Mine was 3.3 which is low fertility. Measuring a woman's FSH levels can give doctors an indication of the quality of eggs a woman has as well as her chances of having a successful pregnancy. High levels mean low chances of getting pregnant and early menopause. 

And one tube is blocked...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Just me hopeful  
 Wishing you loads of luck on test day, let us know how you get on,
Do click the link miranda has left and join the ladies there I know you will be made most welcome 

I am going to leave you some direct links to other boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, 
I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Just me hopeful (Oct 18, 2007)

Dizzi: Thank you so much - I feel so good to be surrounded my people who understand....


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to FF Just me hopeful ,

wanted to send you positive       for your test will keep my fingers crossed x x


Lindsey


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Just Me Hopeful. Weclome to Fertility Freinds. 


Just wanted to wich you loads of luck for this cycle and here's hoping for a BFP on Sunday. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *justmehopeful* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Just me hopeful (Oct 18, 2007)

Kate
I know I am so excited. I got a BFP

Caz:
 BFP  

Lindsey
Thank you so much

Emma
Thank you - It came out positive I am still in shock


----------



## Just me hopeful (Oct 18, 2007)

Wanted to know what things to avoid eating and doing. Had ET on 9th October got BFP yesterday. Am nervous about doing something wrong


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations on you                    

Lindsey


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey again Just You! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Excellent news!

As for foods to avoid it's stuff like soft cheeses (brie etc), blue cheeses (stilton), pates, any cooked eggs that aren't cook till they are hard, cut down on caffine (it's in coke etc too), liver ...... I'll see if I can find you a link - might be quicker! Do try to have 2 portions of oily fish each week (salmon, mackerel etc)

And doing things .... you MUST be VERY happy at all times - it's in the rules! No heavy lifting and racing about like a loon! Just take care of yourself, eat healthily, get a little exercise (1/2 an hours walk if nothing else), drink lots of fluds (water is best of all) and enjoy!

Really pleased for you!
B x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Here's one link on diet

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/HavingABaby/HealthInPregnancy/DG_4002857

Here's a couple more

http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/agesandstages/pregnancy/whenyrpregnant/

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=917

And her's one on exercise

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=946

That'll keep you going until about your due date I reckon


----------



## Just me hopeful (Oct 18, 2007)

Lindsey: Thank you 

❁BG2007❁: Thank you so much for all the great sites


----------

